# Cruze Service Manual



## alexpeters116 (Oct 1, 2018)

Hey, I'm looking for a service & repair manual for a 2011 Cruze 2.0L Diesel.

The Haynes manual only covers the gasoline engines, and I don't know about the Chilton one. Does anyone know where I might find a service manual for the 2011 2.0L Diesel model?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

alexpeters116 said:


> Hey, I'm looking for a service & repair manual for a 2011 Cruze 2.0L Diesel.
> 
> The Haynes manual only covers the gasoline engines, and I don't know about the Chilton one. Does anyone know where I might find a service manual for the 2011 2.0L Diesel model?


If you think you'll find a free digital one, don't hold your breath. Check AllData for a paid version. There are others as well.

Having said that, there is an international version out there, but it may not cover what you need.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Alldata is $30 per year for one car. And I think it offers more then a flat out repair manual from Chilton or Haynes.


----------



## alexpeters116 (Oct 1, 2018)

Blasirl said:


> If you think you'll find a free digital one, don't hold your breath. Check AllData for a paid version. There are others as well.
> 
> Having said that, there is an international version out there, but it may not cover what you need.


Thanks, there's definitely some helpful stuff on that international version. 

Although I don't mind paying for an online version or even a printed version, and although the AllData source seems really complete and professional, it's a little pricey at $179/month for what i'm looking for.

I purchased the Haynes service manual, and neither it nor my owner's manual have any specs or engine schematics for my engine, so I'm just hoping to find a manual that'll have specific specs on my engine, and after hours searching the web I can't find anything.


----------



## alexpeters116 (Oct 1, 2018)

Thanks Blasirl, there's definitely some helpful stuff on that international version. 

I purchased the Haynes service manual, and neither it nor my owner's manual have any specs or engine schematics for my engine, so I'm just hoping to find a manual that'll have specific specs on my engine, and after hours searching the web I can't find anything.

Although I don't mind paying for an online version or even a printed version and the AllData seems like an amazing resource, when I try to select my vehicle it looks like it only has manuals for the 1.4L or 1.8L engines, but not the 2.0L (120KW) Diesel engine.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

Thats the Korean version.

The overseas diesel engines have very little information about them. I don't know if its just a cultural thing or lack of sales or what. The exact same diesel used in the Gen 1 Diesel Cruze in NA was used for years in Europe, and sold alot more. Yet the information on it is only a drop in the bucket compared to what you will find on this forum alone.


You may have to bite the bullet and get the expensive GM subscription directly. Or wing it. What do you need the manual for?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

snowwy66 said:


> Alldata is $30 per year for one car. And I think it offers more then a flat out repair manual from Chilton or Haynes.





alexpeters116 said:


> Thanks, there's definitely some helpful stuff on that international version.
> 
> Although I don't mind paying for an online version or even a printed version, and although the AllData source seems really complete and professional, it's a little pricey at $179/month for what i'm looking for.
> 
> I purchased the Haynes service manual, and neither it nor my owner's manual have any specs or engine schematics for my engine, so I'm just hoping to find a manual that'll have specific specs on my engine, and after hours searching the web I can't find anything.


I assume Alex did not select one vehicle, but all. 

You might also see what your local library offers. I believe mine has AllData or Mitchell for free to patrons.


----------



## grs1961 (Oct 23, 2012)

If you hunt around it may be possible to find the TIS EAST ISO for the Korean-built Cruze, somewhere, on the fringes of the internet...


----------



## alexpeters116 (Oct 1, 2018)

Snipesy said:


> Thats the Korean version.
> 
> The overseas diesel engines have very little information about them. I don't know if its just a cultural thing or lack of sales or what. The exact same diesel used in the Gen 1 Diesel Cruze in NA was used for years in Europe, and sold alot more. Yet the information on it is only a drop in the bucket compared to what you will find on this forum alone.
> 
> ...


Yeah, i've been scouring the internet since I bought it second hand, (I live in Europe) and the only thing I did manage to find out just that, that its a Korean-built engine, the GM FAMILY Z. Apart from that, nothing. I can't even find an engine oil capacity.

I'm just hoping to be able to perform any uncomplicated repairs my self; changing the filters, oil, coolant, find specs on the injectors, find screw torque specs, etc.. not changing the piston rings or anything highly complex like that. Most of it is pretty straight forward mechanic stuff, but I surmise it would be helpful to at least have some engine schematics and specs.


----------



## alexpeters116 (Oct 1, 2018)

grs1961 said:


> If you hunt around it may be possible to find the TIS EAST ISO for the Korean-built Cruze, somewhere, on the fringes of the internet...


What is that? I have no idea how to even begin to search for that hahaha... I typed that into google and got nothing relevant


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

https://www.acdelcotds.com/acdelco/action/subscribehome

Left side subscription. should have everything including the European and Korea models. Yeah its really expensive.


----------



## grs1961 (Oct 23, 2012)

alexpeters116 said:


> What is that? I have no idea how to even begin to search for that hahaha... I typed that into google and got nothing relevant


The manual for the EMEA and APAC Cruze was distributed to dealers on a DVD, the European version was labelled something like "TIS EAST ...".

It has been rumoured, elsewhere, that someone ripped it, and put the ISO image somewhere, maybe on a torrent server somewhere behind the former Iron Curtain, or something...


----------



## alexpeters116 (Oct 1, 2018)

grs1961 said:


> The manual for the EMEA and APAC Cruze was distributed to dealers on a DVD, the European version was labelled something like "TIS EAST ...".
> 
> It has been rumoured, elsewhere, that someone ripped it, and put the ISO image somewhere, maybe on a torrent server somewhere behind the former Iron Curtain, or something...


I see, well I'll search around, see if I can dig it up. Thanks!


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

I wouldn't mind having this manual if anyone can figure out how to download it whole instead of one page at a time:

Workshop Manual

EDIT: here is another one to purchase: 

*2011 Cruze Service Manual Set from Helm, Inc.*


Here are a few dicey websites as well:

http://bitsnoop.com/chevrolet-europe-tis-02-2011-q27875233.html

http://www.downeu.net/software/8831...l-information-system-tis-model-2011-2012.html

[FONT=&quot]www.chevy .tym.cz

[/FONT]http://czshare.com/2813514/Servisn%C3%AD%C3%A1ly+Chevrolet++2011-2012.z01 

http://czshare.com/2813510/Servisn%C3%AD+manu%C3% A1ly + Chevrolet ++ 2011-2012.zip

http://forum.cars.cz/chevrolet/viewtopic.php?f=13&t=938&start=60


----------



## milosh (Dec 21, 2020)

Hallo, "forum_cars" link doesnt work, here is new Nubira - servisni manual - Stránky 5 - Chevrolet Daewoo club - forum


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

milosh said:


> Hallo, "forum_cars" link doesnt work, here is new Nubira - servisni manual - Stránky 5 - Chevrolet Daewoo club - forum


Welcome Aboard!

Thanks for the link.

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------

